# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ από 4.000 σημεία

## ysam

Δωρεάν ασύρματη πρόσβαση σε 4.000 κλειστούς και ανοικτούς δημόσιους χώρους που βρίσκονται σε όλη την Ελλάδα θα μπορούν να έχουν στα τέλη του χρόνου οι πολίτες μέσω των δημόσιων σημείων πρόσβασης WiFi στο διαδίκτυο που θα εγκατασταθούν στη χώρα, κατ’ εφαρμογήν της δέσμευσης του πρωθυπουργού για δυνατότητα δωρεάν ασύρματης πρόσβασης σε όλους τους πολίτες.
Η διαβούλευση για το έργο που αφορά την ανάπτυξη δημόσιας υποδομής ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο ξεκίνησε σήμερα και αφορά τη δημιουργία σημείων πρόσβασης (hotspots) που θα καλύψουν *τους 302 από τους συνολικά 325 δήμους της χώρας....

*
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/...00-shmeia.html

----------


## nOiz

> 40 έως 50 χρήστες ταυτόχρονα...





> ...καθώς και περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα η οποία κατά μέγιστο θα είναι 1 - 1,5 Mbps.



Σπουδαίο έργο!

----------

